
Ask HN: Recommendation for a command-line only OS? - CoreSet
My dream for an OS is a linux&#x2F;unix based pure command line environment, where I could split the screen or otherwise instantiate multiple shell sessions with a simple shortcut. As close to the metal as possible.<p>Does anything like this exist? Or can it be configured to exist?
======
victorhugo31337
Minimal Install of CentOS-7:
[http://buildlogs.centos.org/rolling/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x...](http://buildlogs.centos.org/rolling/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x86_64-Minimal.iso)

Use YUM to install new software.

------
skimmas
in the command line all unixes/linuxes Are pretty much the same. Personally I
only run linux on VPSes and ocasonally in a raspberry pi for fun. Always only
using the command line. so for distros anything really, ubuntu, debian, arch,
centos, puppy... . for shell session tmux or screen.

------
santiagobasulto
I'd use Ubuntu server + tmux + emacs/vim. Hard to work without a web browser
these days though.

------
stray
Any Unix -- OpenBSD is good. Linux.

